# Whistle recommendations please.



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

I currently have a Dallahasse whistle and I don't like it. Very hard on my ears. I am looking at getting the Roy Gonia "The answer". I love the high pitch sound but I have read it is a little hard to blow. Is that true? If so, is there another whistle out there that has the same high pitch but is easier to blow?

Thank you,
Mark


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

All of them are hard on your ears. Get in the habit of plugging your ears as you blow the whistle.


----------



## Mark S (Jan 2, 2019)

drunkenpoacher said:


> All of them are hard on your ears. Get in the habit of plugging your ears as you blow the whistle.



I have had several competition whistles so I understand in a sense they are all hard on the ears. But the Dallahasse takes it to a whole new level.


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

Quite a few people like these.







You need this whistle https://www.amazon.com/All-Weather-...keywords=storm+whistle&qid=1584632309&sr=8-18
And this whistle https://www.amazon.com/SportDOG-Bra...s=pet-supplies&sprefix=sport+,pets,228&sr=1-4

Cut the bugle off the sport dog and glue it to the storm whistle. I used JB Weld. Some people use hot glue, gorilla glue, super glue......
Very loud and much easier to blow than most others I have tried.

There is a 3D printed whistle made by someone in Oregon, very loud and better than the Titan 3D whistle that I have IMO.

Gunners up makes two different Green Monster type whistles. I have the first one they made and don't like it. Not that loud and very hard to blow. I hear the new one is better but have no first hand knowledge. 

We were just discussing the subject while training yesterday. One of the guys knows a pro that buys a dozen of his favorite whistles then sorts out the ones that sound best.

All of these options will cause damage to your hearing. I am as guilty as anyone of not using ear protection and the dial tone I hear right now is one of the penalties. I'm sure a few of you remember what dial tone is.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

drunkenpoacher said:


> All of them are hard on your ears. Get in the habit of plugging your ears as you blow the whistle.


I wear ear plugs anytime I run a blind, in training an competition.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mark S said:


> I am looking at getting the Roy Gonia "The answer". I love the high pitch sound but I have read it is a little hard to blow. Is that true?


Have used the Answer for years when I "graduated" from the old Roy Gonia whistle because I was looking for a whistle that could be heard at longer distances. Hard to blow? Nope .... but then maybe I'm just full of hot air!


----------

